# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cost of retiling balcony

## Sydney47

Hi, 
I have a tiled balcony above our living area which has developed a leak.  I understand the only way to fix it properly is a rip up and replace. 
Sadly, the quotes for the work so far have been very high, i.e. $300 per sqm for rip up, waterproof and retile, not including the tiles! It a 42 sqm area, and is nice and open and flat so isn't too difficult I'd think. 
Does anyone have any knowledge of what it should cost? Is this price typical? 
Also, are there viable alternatives to ripping the whole lot up? 
I'm in sydney. 
Cheers

----------


## Master Splinter

I'm guessing the price is high because of all the unknowns (ie condition of whatever the tiles are laid on and soundness of the substructure).  More info needed (ie is it a cement floor, or cement sheet or.....?).  It would be one of those jobs where you don't know what you are quoting for until you've ripped up the old stuff.

----------


## Sydney47

Hi, 
Thanks for the reply.  It's sheeting underneath (can see from looking in the ceiling of the room below).  The joists that I can see up there through the ceiling seem good, no rot that I can tell. 
If we assume the substructure is good, then what kind of rate do you think it should be? 
If, when the rip out is done, we find something different then, that is a variation to the contract with the tradesman and so we can act on pricing the extra work accordingly I'd think? 
Cheers

----------


## jiggy

Are you in a house or a block of units?  is the access good? It may be cheaper to get someone to do the removal and someone else to do waterproofing and tiling.. Yes the price sounds extremely high!!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If we assume the structure is all good then you may well be a lot better of employing people to each stage on a contract basis. 
Stage one, remove old tiles and clean the surface ready for waterproofing, this is to remove any remaining tile glue. 
Stage two have it waterproofed, expect to pay around $60.00 to $70.00 per square meter for a professional who will also provide a warranty.  Tiling should be around $40.00 per square meter or a little more because you will need an exterior glue. 
The whole job should come in well under the quotes you have. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Sydney47

Thanks for the info everyone.  It's a house, access is good, have a drive with parking directly below and next to the balcony which makes things easier. 
Would still welcome any info anyone can provide on the prices I should be shooting for in sydney as I know we tend to get charged more here.  Splitting the job into 2/3 phases sounds like a good plan though.  We have structures around the balcony so we can run tarps over the area should there be a gap between the rip out and waterproofing. 
Cheers

----------

